
The Uberization of Money - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-uberization-of-finance-1446835102?mod=trending_now_2
======
paulus_magnus2
They've re-invented the Promissory note

Historically, promissory notes have acted as a form of privately issued
currency ...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promissory_note](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promissory_note)

------
Adlai
Yet another article about the somethingization of money that doesn't mention
decentralized currency, or even plain old digital. I get that people love
hating Bitcoin, but isn't it fashionable at the very least to nod at the
underlying technology?

